

When to expect the next Mac Pro models to arrive. - AndrewDucker
http://www.marco.org/2012/01/16/why-the-video-pros-are-moving-away-from-apple

======
technoslut
I honestly believe that when the iMac has a Retina display it will be the end
of the Mac Pro. By that time there will be enough time for Thunderbolt devices
to be successful and not be as expensive as they are today.

There is no doubt it will piss off many, such as Marco, but this has been what
Apple is all about for a long time. The Mac Pro seems to go against the ideals
of Apple.

~~~
sp332
A link on the same website explains why the Mac Pro will still be relevant.
<http://www.marco.org/2011/11/02/scaling-down-the-mac-pro>

_As a point of comparison, almost all desktop-class motherboards today are
limited to 16–24 GB of RAM, and the top-end 3.4 GHz Core i7 CPU (available
already in the iMac) gets a 64-bit GeekBench score of 12,575. The Mac Pro
released more than a year ago maxes out fairly affordably at 48–96 GB, and the
top-end dual-2.93 GHz Xeons score a 24,159 in Geekbench. And it’s probably
going to be updated to even faster CPUs in a few months._

